# Big Name Barista Job (London)



## BNB Sam (May 22, 2014)

Big Name Beans is a mobile coffee company based in London, serving coffee from a host of sub-saharan countries. We work out of Piaggio Apes, each of which is characterised by the national identity of the country from which we source its beans.

We're looking for an experienced barista to man our van in SW6 on weekdays. The kind of Big Name we're looking for should be:


friendly, sociable and charismatic

hardworking and committed to top notch coffee quality

capable of working under pressure and pouring with panache

passionate about success


Crucially, we're looking for a BNBarista with at least 2 years' barista experience, who is capable of working unsupervised and has no problems opening up in the morning and locking up later in the day.

If you fancy the opportunity to take a front-seat role with growing a business and think that you're a big enough name for the task, send your CV to [email protected], along with a quick note telling us why you're perfect for the role.

Thanks,

*****


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

.................


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope your paying big bucks for the privilege of opening up and closing and looking after the cart.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Disappointed at the name change


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome back BNB Sam and I hope you are successful in recruiting your Big Name.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

Big Name Beans is a mobile coffee company based in London, serving coffee from a host of sub-saharan countries. We work out of Piaggio Apes, each of which is characterised by the national identity of the country from which we source its beans.

We're looking for an experienced barista to man our van in SW6 on weekdays. The kind of Big Name we're looking for should be:


friendly, sociable and charismatic

hardworking and committed to top notch coffee quality

capable of working under pressure and pouring with panache

passionate about success


.


----------

